# Did I plant to late????



## Spliffy McWeedyCakes (Aug 17, 2009)

Dropped a handful of seeds into the ground late June as a soil test. Plant looks absolutely awesome, but I am afraid I missed my ideal window. No clue what the strain is, my guess is Sativa by the looks. 

Live in the high desert and the plant gets 14 hours of hard sunlight daily. I'll have good temps through Oct but after that hard freezes are a definite. Fertilized with basic lawn turf builder believe or not, and thats when it started its growth spurt, grows visibly on a daily.


Its growing like a weed Stalk at ground is as big around as my thumb and the plant is only about 2 1/2 foot high.

Thanks for your tips, tricks, and insights


----------



## wikked (Aug 17, 2009)

it looks healthy but i would say u need mor light durin the day. have u thought of transplanting the plant and bringing it inside


----------



## Spliffy McWeedyCakes (Aug 17, 2009)

Don't have the means for an indoor transplant...have an Aerogarden Pro, but that aint gonna do it

Cross my fingers for an early bloom. Daylight hours were at 18+ when planted through July but I am losing about 3 minutes per day.

I think its showing sex but hard to tell. Will post macro pics soon


----------



## pcduck (Aug 17, 2009)

You may be pushing your window if it is a sativa, but otherwise you should be able to finish. MJ can handle a couple of mild frosts before succumbing to the cold.Maybe the frost will hold off to the first week or so of November.


----------



## IRISH (Aug 18, 2009)

have you used your aerogarden pro yet? i would love to see someone grow some lowryders in one. that would be cool. .

looks like you'll make it on the bud to me. what do you mean by, 'don't have the means for an indoor transplant'?


----------



## Spliffy McWeedyCakes (Aug 19, 2009)

IRISH said:
			
		

> have you used your aerogarden pro yet? i would love to see someone grow some lowryders in one. that would be cool. .
> 
> looks like you'll make it on the bud to me. what do you mean by, 'don't have the means for an indoor transplant'?



I have used the Aerogarden on many occasions for its intended purpose of growing lettuce, tomatoes, peepers, etc. Works awesome on that level. Although it is possible, I dont think MJ would grow well in it. There are a few folks on the net (Google is the devil and your friend)that have started from clones I found while researching it. The bowl that houses the root structure is just too small for MJ to flourish properly me thinks. Also, there just isnt enough light...three CFL's wont produce the necessary light.



What I mean by bring ing indoors is I dont have any proper equipment


----------



## Funkfarmer (Aug 19, 2009)

I hope they turn out for you spliffy, They look like nice plants. Good Luck.


----------



## sir.stackhouse (Aug 19, 2009)

do you have a male or is it female looks good if a female your not to late


----------



## Spliffy McWeedyCakes (Aug 19, 2009)

sir.stackhouse said:
			
		

> do you have a male or is it female looks good if a female your not to late



Not showing sex yet....as far as I can tell anyway.

I'll snap some close-ups later today


----------



## 420benny (Aug 19, 2009)

If you are getting 14 hours sun a day, you are fine. What do you think about making a cover for them to block light after 12 hours every day? I was thinking some pvc framework with a plastic sheet cover to induce flowering. Looks good. If you get better nutes, they will reward you.


----------



## Spliffy McWeedyCakes (Aug 19, 2009)

What kind of nutes would you guys and gals suggest?


----------



## 420benny (Aug 19, 2009)

Do you have a grow store near you? They sell all kinds of good nutes, from inexpensive fish fert. to top of the line "designer" nutes. I go for organic, myself. I try to stay away from anything with Miracle Grow on the label, both their soil and nutes. Others have had good results, but there is better stuff out there.imho


----------



## Spliffy McWeedyCakes (Aug 19, 2009)

Kind of out in the sticks...have a Wally World and I think one nursery. What do you guys suggest when it comes to the numbers?....i.e.  30/20/10


----------



## dman1234 (Aug 19, 2009)

Spliffy McWeedyCakes said:
			
		

> Kind of out in the sticks...have a Wally World and I think one nursery. What do you guys suggest when it comes to the numbers?....i.e.  30/20/10



not for flowering.

you need somthing like 
ie
5-25-20 
 its not ideal but if you have no other choice buy shultz bloom fert from wally world.


----------



## dman1234 (Aug 19, 2009)

i dont know why but i assumed you would be flowering soon, you 14 hrs of daylight is dwindling quickly and they will be budding soon, but have probably already started, regardless if you can tell yet.


----------



## sir.stackhouse (Aug 20, 2009)

Spliffy McWeedyCakes said:
			
		

> What kind of nutes would you guys and gals suggest?


easy up on the grass fert looks like a little nut burn the tip of your leafs are burning make shure you let your water sit out for at least 8 hours before feeding your plants the reason why you would do this is to let the chemicals evaperate.do you have an osh hardware store if so get a bottle of orchid food called growmore its blue powder looking with numbers 6-30-30 if its female you will get big buds works great it will cost you about 5-6 us american dollers and go easy this will also burn your plant its like 1 teaspoon per gallon every other watering


----------



## OGKushman (Aug 20, 2009)

sent u a pm


----------



## Spliffy McWeedyCakes (Aug 20, 2009)

Verdict on sex?


----------



## Hick (Aug 20, 2009)

nothing yet..:confused2:. sorry


----------



## Spliffy McWeedyCakes (Aug 23, 2009)

All I could find for flowering nutes was Miracle-Grow Bloom Booster....15-30-15. 

Cross my fingers for growth and flowering.

I have been flushing out the previous Turf Builder nutes (32-0-8) for a few weeks. New growth looks much better. I water the whole backyard daily due to the sun exposure and heat. Plant seems to handle daily soaking very well.

Newer pics posted...tried to get the same angle, I am judging growth by the knotholes in the fence. Its 3 foot high now and very, very bushy. So bushy, I lost the main stalk in the growth


----------



## Spliffy McWeedyCakes (Aug 31, 2009)

On my, oh my...this thing has doubled is size in the last 2 weeks. Please hurry and flower!!!!!!!


I can sex her finally....the little pistils of heaven. Did my best with the pics. Its as big around as a fat chick on a mo-ped....not that I would know how that feels 

Enjoy and wish me luck...first outdoor grow


----------



## UCanDoIt (Aug 31, 2009)

Very healthy looking Lady 

I wouldn't worry too much about the frost getting to it before harvest.The reason I say that, is you should be able to build a lightweight frame from some 1 by 1 wood and cover it at night with some of that camo burlap at your local WaldoWorld Outdoor section (like 10-15 $'s). I use it to build makeshift blinds around my Waterfowl Boat. It is pretty thick stuff and should protect you through several frosts. I have used dark colored bed sheets in the past and have had success.

Good luck...food for thought!!!!


----------



## Spliffy McWeedyCakes (Aug 31, 2009)

I absolutely LOOOOOVE the way the leaves follow the sun during the day like mini satellite dishes....awesome!!!!


I'll keep you guys posted


----------



## Cass (Aug 31, 2009)

That's seriously bushy bra. Nice job! I'll stay tuned to her progress.


----------

